# The Unofficial 2.5L Tuner's Guide! List of Mods, FAQs, DIYs and More!!!



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

version 2.0!!!
All newcomers please take a few moments to read-through this post, it addresses many of the COMMONLY asked questions that concern our 2.5l motor.
Otherwise, * PLEASE * use the search function on this form.

Disclaimer: I am, in no way affiliated, and/or employed by ANY of these companies linked below, I did the searching for those who do not know how to search and post the infamous, "I got a rabbit/Jetta, what Mods are out there?
* Table of Contents *
1. FAQ
2. Performance Upgrades
a. Intakes
b. ECU Software
c. Exhausts 
d. Turbos
e. Transmission
f. Headers
g. Transmission
h. Engine
I. Suspension
J. Swaybars
K. Brakes.
2. DIY

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. FAQ
Q. Sergio (Uberbunni), why the hell did you spend your time doing this?
_ Since I don’t know a lot about cars, I cannot really contribute to the true technical/ troubleshooting questions that arise on the forum. So, I decided to contribute in the best way I can. _
Q What are the specs for the US 2.5L Engine?
_The 2.5l is an inline 5 cylinder motor that has 20 valves, 4 per cylinder Stock. '07 are "rated"at 150hp/170tq whilst the '08 are "rated" at 170hp/177tq._
Q What are the differences between the '07 and '08 2.5L engine?
_A question that has been beat to death, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660884 Formulate your own answer._
Q How reliable is the 2.5L?
_ Besides the occasional transmission problem, the 2.5L engine has been pretty solid in terms of occurring problems here on the forum._
Q What are the available Mods for the 2.5?
_I took hours out of my life to help this forum, haha please read the list. _
Q. I there is a loud noise that comes from the engine on startup.
_This, startup "noise" is for the most part normal, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2993978_
Q. I just installed an Intake and I threw a CEL. 
_As been the pattern with the 2.5 engine, if, you install and intake and get a CEL recheck all connections making sure the 2 smaller hoses are tightly fastened and without kinks. Make sure that the MAF is properly seated in its housing. Be sure that the inside of the intake is wiped clean and oil free before installing. If you happened to throw a code other than “running lean, implausible single or evap leak” please post on the forums! _
Q. By “Modding” my car do I void my warranty?
_Without being biased and being as objective as possible. If you modify your car say an intake for example, in any case, you inherently run the risk of damaging your car. Should something happen, it normally must be proven that the damage to the vehicle was indeed caused by the result of installing the aftermarket part(S) then your repair will not be covered by VW warranty. In researching I’ve seen some users state that if you do anything to the car, it automatically voids the warranty. With that being said, if you want to mod your car PLEASE BE AWARE OF THE IMPLICATIONS/RISKS THAT CAN FOLLOW!!!!! _
*Performance* 

_Cold Air and Short Ram Intakes_ 
Carbonio Cold Air Intakehttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3625477 
VF Engineering Cold Air Intake http://www.vf-engineering.com/...t.php 
C2 Motorsports Cold Air Intake http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3634511 
ABD Cold Air Intake (Unsure of status) http://abdracing.com/Merchant2...AN.5K 
Neuspeed P-Flow Short Ram Intake- http://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.99 
Evolution Tuning Intake- http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2299 
K & N Drop in filter http://www.knfilters.com/searc...-2331 
*Chips/ ECU Flashes* 
Giac Flash http://www.giacusa.com 
Neuspeed Optican Flash http://www.namotorsports.net/d...n.299 
Unitronic Flash http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/view/87/33/ 
Revo Technik Flash http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...=1019 
C2 Motorsports N/A Software http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3623535

*Exhausts* 
Techtonics Exhaust Systems http://www.techtonicstuning.co....520D 
AWE Tuning exhaust http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...itexh 
Greddy Exhuast system http://www.greddy.com/products...ory=4 
Neuspeed Exhaust system http://www.theperformancedrive...=3067
Magnaflow Exhaust system http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...=1186 
Jetex Exhaust system http://www.jetexna.com/
*Turbo Kits* 
C2 Motorsports Turbo Kit (Stage 1 and Stage 2 avail)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3656458 
LNT Turbo Kit (Comming Soon)
* Transmission *
Dieselgeek Sigma short shifter http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=366 
Neuspeed Short http://www.namotorsports.net/d...10.92
EIP Tuning Short Shift http://www.eiptuning.com/ecomm...45193
JSP Short Shifter http://jsperformance.ca/produc...d=246

* Headers *
Evolution Tuning 5-1 Header system http://evolutiontuning.com/evoheaders25DOHC20V.htm
* Engine *
Black Forest Industries Torque Mount Insert http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html
NST light pulley system http://www.nonstoptuning.com/pKitVW25.htm
Neuspeed Torque Mont Insert http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1390
Autotech Torque Mount Insert http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_enmnts.htm
VF Engineering Motor Mounts http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ounts
ECS Torque Mount and Dogbone Inserts http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ounts
Integrated Engineering Rods and Pistons http://www.intengineering.com/...32093
* Suspension *
There are many can be many ways and many applications to modify suspension here is a list broken down by category.
_Springs_
--Moderate Lowering--
Neuspeed Sport Springs http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
Neuspeed sport spring 1.2/1.5 http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
Eibach pro-kit springs 1/1 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
H&R Sport spring 1.5/1.4 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Hotchkis Sport Suspension Sport Springs 1.5/1.7 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Oem Sport Springs http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1804
Vogtland 1.2” Lowering Springs
http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...=3156
---Extreme Lowering---
Eibach sportline spring set 1.8/1.6 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
H&R Race spring set 2.0/1.75 http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
Neuspeed Race springs http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=2007
Vogtland 1.6” Lowering Springs http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...=3157
Vogtland 2” Lowering Springs http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...=3159
MKV R32 Lowering Springs ( I Think these might work on the rabbit) http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...=2929
_ Coilovers and Cup Kits _
Patec Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1939
Patec Pro Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1940
Patec Electronic Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1941
Top Touring Coilover System http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=761
Koni Coilover System http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1982
Bilstein Coilover System http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=2015
Pro Cup Kit w/ Koni FSD SA http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1964
H & R Touring Cup Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=P
Eibach Pro Suspension Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S-Not Coilovers but a Spring/SA set.
Eibach Pro Street Coilover http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
H & R Perfomance Coilover Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Koni Threaded Suspension Kit http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=S
Eibach Pro-Street S coilover http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
H & R Ultra Low Coilover http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
H & R RSS SPort Coilover System http://www.tirerack.com/suspen...ode=A
KW Variant Coilover Kits http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
ST Coilover Kits http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
B & G RS Line Coilovers http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1004
Bilstein MKV R32 Coilover System http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...=2932

_ Dampers/Shocks _
Koni Frequency Select Shocks http://neuspeed.com/products/p...=1965
Koni/ Front and Rear http://neuspeed.com/products/p..._euro
Bilstein Front and rear Shocks http://neuspeed.com/products/p..._euro

_ Swaybars _
Neuspeed Front Swaybar http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
Neuspeed Rear Swaybar http://www.performancemotorwor...id=26
RSD Front Swaybar http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=549
RSD Front Lower Swaybar
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=550
RSD Rear Swaybar http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=551
Autotech Front Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...1825K
Autotech Rear Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...1825K
H & R Front Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...50-26
H & R Rear Swaybar http://www.namotorsports.net/d...50-24
Hotchkis Swaybar set http://www.namotorsports.net/d...22833
Eibach Swaybar set http://www.abdracing.com/Merch...01.11



_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:40 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The Unofficial 2.5L Tuner's Guide! List of Mods, FAQs, DIYs and More!!! (Uberbunni)*

* Piggyback/Stand Alone Engine Managment options* 
http://www.sstune.com
For more Info on this please contact Audi4u
* Brakes *
There are many ways one upgrade their bakes on the Jetta/Rabbit platform. One potentially cost effective and common upgrade is a GTI/GLI brake conversion. Search the MKV Classifieds http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=816 Here you can probably find many 2.0t owners selling the full brake kit and everything that you need to do a full conversion.
Also, check out the Brake Forum’s OEM and Upgrades Post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...74266 Here you will find links to many brake manufacturers. 
*Exterior*
Again, There are countless possibilities for modifying one's MKV exterior. Below are links to a few MKV exterior parts sites that contain everything from bumpers, side-skirts, hoods, rear bumpers and much more!
http://www.tmtuning.com TMTuning
http://oempl.us/ OEM.pl
http://www.1stvwparts.com/ Chock FULL of OEM stuff
http://www.dubstopimports.com/DubStop Imports
http://www.euroautotuning.com/ Euro Auto Tuning
http://www.ecodetuning.com/ Euro Code Tuning
http://www.evolutionsports.com/index.cfm Evolution Motorsports
http://www.hillsideimports.com/ Hillside Motorsports
http://www.parts4euro.com/ Parts 4 Euro
--More To Come--

* Do It Yourself! * 
Remove engine cover http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262
Reset Service Indicator http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2457779
Oil Change 2.5L http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570457
A plethora (a but load) of exterior MKV DIYs http://diy.oempl.us/articles.p...49ddf
Suspension Install http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2213232

_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:26 PM 3-23-2008_

_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:43 PM 3-23-2008_

_Modified by Uberbunni at 4:15 PM 3-26-2008_

_Modified by Uberbunni at 4:31 PM 3-26-2008_


_Modified by Uberbunni at 11:10 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: The Unofficial 2.5L Tuner's Guide! List of Mods, FAQs, DIYs and More!!! (Uberbunni)*

* Some excellent sites for 2.5L Products *
http://www.futrellautowerks.com The forum Sponsors
http://www.goapr.com - A huge index of MKV parts
http://www.neuspeed.com - The resource for all the 2.5l Neuspeed products.
http://www.performancemotorworkz.com- One of my local tuners.(CT) Great products, great service and great guys! They carry a nice array of 2.5l performance products.
http://www.tirerack.com- A huge and easy to navigate site for suspensions and wheels and tires!
http://oempl.us/- Huge site for cosmetic MKV mods.
http://www.namotorsports.net/- Another local CT Tuner Co. Good service. Good variety of 2.5l products.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=816 The MKV parts classified forum, a great place to get some good deals on just about everything MKV.
http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=717 Performance Cafe, lots of good stuff there too.
http://www.c2motorsports.net/ c2 motorsports.
http://evolutiontuning.com/ Evolution Tuning
http://latenighttuning.com/ Late Night Tuning
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/ Huge Online store for all sorts of VW stuff, carries most major tuning manufacturers.
http://www.vw-auto-parts-wholesale.com/ 
http://www.parts4vws.com/ Great OEM+ site.
http://www.esctuning.com ECS Tuning
http://www.vdubpartsdirect.com/vw_oemparts.html Vdub parts direct.
http://www.giacusa.com GIAC Software Tuners
http://www.revotechnik.com Revo Software Tuners
http://www.unitronic.ca Unitronic Chip Tuners
http://www.carboniointakes.com Carbonio Intakes
http://www.blackforestindustries.com Black Forest Industries
http://www.swiftmotorsports.com/ Swift Motorsports
http://www.tmtuning.com TM Tuning- Huge place for exterior mods
Chip Dealers
*Unitronic Chipped Dealers In USA/Canada* http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/section/4/26/ -Main Site to find all dealers.
*GIAC Dealer Locations USA/Canada*
http://giacusa.com/dealermap/
* Revo Technik Dealer Locations *
http://www.revotechnik.com/loc....aspx -type in your zip/postal code
*C2 Motorsports N/A Software Locations* (working on this)

_Modified by Uberbunni at 7:58 PM 3-23-2008_


_Modified by Uberbunni at 8:02 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

why did you put goapr up there when they have no products for the 2.5l?


----------



## lostirc (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

I found this useful, thanks


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

mods plz make sticky, uber been working hard on this


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

PLease sticky this! Great work!!
You might consider adding some wheel places too!


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

BUMMP


----------



## VinnieGI1.8T2002 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (wickett.)*

awesome thanks!!


----------



## WhiteWabbit124 (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome thread really helpful especuially to the new people who are curious as to what we can mod with our cars. thanks for putting in the time and effort to complie it all together major props to you man. dont forget to keep updating it as well since more manufacturers are hopefully creating more mods for our cars.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (WhiteWabbit124)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bumps Updates to come on Thursday March 20th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Could you add a standalone/piggyback option
034efi and motec as products.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Perhaps the Vogtland line as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Swift motorsports has them,http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They need to be added to the site list as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 11:14 AM 3-22-2008_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

More updates, got whatever was mentioned above plus links to software dealer locations for the major companies on this forum.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And still no sticky????


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

BUMP EXterior section now up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

bumpidy bump


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

i have to wonder if there is bias here when this thread by far contains more up to date and better info than the "official" thread.....boo to mods if they even visit this section


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Links aren't working for the Eibach or Koni shocks/struts. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Bumps


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

Bumpies, Im working on redoing the exterior section, as always, please pm me or post what is missing/not working!!! Thanks!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Keeping this bitch on page 1


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

You don't have the GHL catback on there...!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (david8814)*

Megan racing coils and k-sport coils r missing, im lookin to give one of those a shot very soon bother under 1k shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

just had the experience of seeing a gli on megan coils. they will go low but the spring makes a lot of noises. like it is lose. they use their strut top plates and are a no go IMO.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lol ...i thought you guys were talking about ignition coils...llol












_Modified by Audi4u at 9:54 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

hey guys, yeah Ill def hop on that ASAP ...final exam time has come so my head has been buried under the books for 12 hours out of the day!


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: The Unofficial 2.5L Tuner's Guide! List of Mods, FAQs, DIYs and More!!! (Uberbunni)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why has this yet to be stickied? Much more relevant than the old FAQ and DIY.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (david8814)*

werd! and add Revo to the chips section...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

they are up their.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

no LNT CAI up there. definitely worth mentioning with their introductory price they have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

good stuff!


----------



## jason.smeall (Oct 11, 2004)

handy lil guide


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I think this list is going to grow after WF


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I was wondering can we put in a technical section. injectors, sparkplugs, tramission codes with p/n etc...?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Bump cause can't get a sticky


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I decided to bump this. Allot has changed since I made this. maybe it can be of some help for some people!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

can you add NLS for short shifters, please?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if someone has the time, could they RE-do this?

a lot of stuff has come and gone since 08


----------



## jlabovi (Mar 8, 2008)

I still check it from time to time :thumbup:

It would be nice to have an update! I finally got around to ordering some parts for my 07' sideskirts and lip on the way intake coming soon :thumbup:
:beer:


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Any Spark plug DIYs?


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.europeancarweb.com/tech/epcp_1007_2010_volkwagen_jetta_proven/index.html

With just a Neuspeed P-flo (p/n 65.10.80 CARB Approved for 09/10's) and Premium fuel you add 12 whp and 14 wtq, and you can feel it. I wrote a review:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4996805-Review-Neuspeed-P-flo-2010-Golf-2.5!!

Sorry to repeat myself!


----------



## scarabY2k (Feb 27, 2007)

Uberbunni said:


> Well, I decided to bump this. Allot has changed since I made this. maybe it can be of some help for some people!!!


Maybe even a Facebook page dedicated to this.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## hockettj (May 24, 2017)

034motorsports.com has some things like tunes and suspension parts.


----------

